# Can you put a name to these kids tv shows ??



## David H (May 12, 2012)

*1.*






*2.*





*3.*






*4.*


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2012)

1 - Pob
2 - Bagpuss?
3 - Rosie and Jim?


----------



## Steff (May 12, 2012)

4, the shoe people?


----------



## shirl (May 12, 2012)

1 Pob
2 Bagpuss
3 Fireman Sam
4 The Shoe People

Shirl


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 12, 2012)

pob
bagpuss
cockleshell bay?


----------



## David H (May 13, 2012)

caffeine_demon said:


> pob
> bagpuss
> cockleshell bay?



Well done, while the characters in 3 are called Rosie and Jim the programme is Cockleshell Bay and of course 4 is The Shoe People.


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2012)

David H said:


> Well done, while the characters in 3 are called Rosie and Jim the programme is Cockleshell Bay and of course 4 is The Shoe People.



Apparently they were called Robin and Rosie in CB  Rosie and Jim was a different programme.


----------



## David H (May 13, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Apparently they were called Robin and Rosie in CB  Rosie and Jim was a different programme.



I stand corrected!


----------

